# Forgive my ignorance, but what is Systema???



## Brother John (Oct 15, 2002)

My good brother Gou tried to explain it to me once, I think, but could someone give me a lesson on what systema is and how it works??? 
Please???
thanks...
Your Brothe
John


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2002)

Quick joke... _"What is the similarity between a Kenpoist and a computer?"

You have to punch information into both of them.

What is the difference?

You only have to punch it into the computer once..."_

Ha ha ha!

Anyway, go to http://www.russianmartialart.com for a good start and do some reading.

Cheers!


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 15, 2002)

http://www.systemamartialart.com is another good one


----------

